# IT ISN'T SMOKIN!



## kc5tpy (Sep 2, 2014)

This is something I thought the U.K. folks might be interested in.  Wade will have eaten one or two in his travels.  It is “Chicken Fried Steak”.  These are sold in restaurants and eaten all over the U.S. in varying degree.  I’d say in South Texas most folks have one at least once a month.  Just to explain: it is steak fried in the same style as fried chicken.  Very much like your Chip Shop fish.  Before you all think the Americans are crazy, what about battered sausages?

So here we go:  One rump steak from the supermarket ( not the most tender of cuts )













P1010088.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Sep 2, 2014






Yep.  That one will do.

Beat the heck out of it with a meat tenderizing mallet ( I do this outside cause as you can imagine it can be a bit messy )  Cut the steak into manageable or serving size pieces.













P1010089.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Sep 2, 2014






Should be tender now!!

This next step I won’t show, you all know how to dredge.  There are as many ways to do this as to smoke a brisket.  It is also deep fried in some places.  My method is into seasoned plain flour ( just S&P ).  Into buttermilk and back into the flour mix.  Allow the steak to sit while you bring the oil up to temp.  This helps the flour mix stick to the steak.  Pour about ¼” vegetable oil into frying pan you can trust not to stick and put on HIGH heat.  Bring the oil to JUST smoking.













P1010090.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Sep 2, 2014






Waiting for the frying pan.  Of course some serving sizes are different from others.  Mine is that small piece top centre.

CAREFULLY add the pieces to the oil.  Don’t over crowd the pan.  About 2-3 servings at a time.  Leave it untouched for 2 minutes then turn.  Allow that to cook untouched for 2 minutes.  That should just about do it.  The thing is this is not a dish you can serve medium rare it needs to be at least medium.  If not done then turn for another minute each side.  Let it rest around 3-4 minutes.  I rest it on a roasting pan grill to allow the oil to drip and the juices in the steak to settle.













P1010091.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Sep 2, 2014






Gonna rest a minute.

As you can see from the finished dish, pink gravy would not be very appetizing.  This is served with cream gravy, brown gravy, and now and then just a thinned down tin of cream of mushroom soup as gravy but I prefer the cream.













P1010092.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Sep 2, 2014


















P1010093.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Sep 2, 2014






This plate belongs to the Missus.  I only had that little portion.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I just saw the pictures.  I can see where you might be confused.  That "mass of unidentifiable stuff" is mashed potatoes with gravy on top.  The gravy is a BIG part of the meal!  That gravy should be one of the main food groups.  Many times in the deep south when the family is short of money and the meat runs out and you want seconds you just have a slice of bread ( or 3 )  with that gravy on top.  And of course a large helping of greens and/or beans; they are cheap!

The only complaint is that I didn’t have some greens to go with the meal.  Greens similar to what I made for the meet.  Can’t beat CFS, mash, gravy  and a mess of greens!  I posted here in the Group because folks in the States know this already.  I thought someone here might be adventurous..Hope you found it interesting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Sep 3, 2014)

Looks good Danny. I haven't had breakfast yet and my mouth is watering.

I always find the American concept of "gravy" somewhat bizarre - especially when poured over "biscuits". It goes against the fundamental laws of nature for "gravy" to to be white 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. It looks good on the chicken fried steak though and I bet it tasted good.


KC5TPY said:


> Beat the heck out of it with a meat tenderizing mallet ( I do this outside cause as you can imagine it can be a bit messy )  Cut the steak into manageable or serving size pieces.


I find it makes less mess if you pop it in a plastic bag or between two sheets of clingfilm and then bash the heck out of it. Good stress relief


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello.  Thanks Wade, it was GREAT!  The Missus has come around nicely to these U.S. foods.  You can imagine what she and the kids have gone through.  None had been to the States.  Fajitas.  Real chilli, not kidney beans and spaghetti sauce.  Soul food type dishes.  Cornbread.  AND the first time I fried fish in cornmeal!  She REALLY likes SOS for breakfast.  I finally tricked her into tasting smoked streaky bacon on toast with jam.  She had to admit she liked it.  It just doesn't sound right but the smoked, salty, sweet thing just works!  ( all the U.K. members are now CONVINCED I'm nuts )  I think we better explain biscuits.  Savoury scones??  Best I can come up with.  OH MAN!  Biscuits and sausage ( an American breakfast sausage that is just a crumbled, seasoned minced pork patty ) gravy for breakfast;  you are breakin my heart here!  OK.  It is more of a flavoured beschamel sauce than gravy but, it's GOOD!  Maybe someone will be brave enough to try?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

